# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng thịt chó chiếu hoa

## 24hvang.com.vn

_hịt  Chó từ lâu đã trở thành một món ăn đặc trưng trong văn hóa ẩm thực của  người dân Hà Thành nói riêng và người Việt Nam nói chung. Và rồi không  chỉ những thực khách Việt mới say lòng với món ăn này mà rất nhiều thực  khách nước ngoài một lần nếm thử cũng không thể quên được. Khi cái chớm  lạnh đầu đông trong lòng người đi xa về lại nhớ đến Hà Nội là nhớ đến   món thịt chó ngon ngon món ăn không thể thiếu của người miền Bắc._ _Những  lúc như vậy mà cùng anh em, bạn bè được thảnh thơi nhâm nhi ly rượu nếp  cái hoa vàng hay ly rượu táo meo, rượu mơ  và thưởng thức món cầy tơ  lừng danh đất Hà Thành tại Chiếu Hoa Quán (số 5 Giáp Nhất – Thanh Xuân  - Hà Nội) thật không còn gì tuyệt hơn._  __   _Có trên 10 năm kinh nghiệm từ lâu_ _thịt chó Chiếu Hoa__  - số 5 - Giáp Nhất đã trở thành thương hiệu nổi tiếng bậc nhất Hà Thành  và là địa điểm lý tưởng của thực khách sành ăn tại Hà Nội._   _Theo  Đông y, thịt chó (cẩu nhục) vị mặn, chua, tính nóng, không độc; có tác  dụng bổ dưỡng, trợ dương, ích khí trừ hàn. Thịt chó có chứa nhiều  protid, lipid, Ca, P, Fe. 100g thịt cung cấp 348 calo. Xương chó có  canxi dạng phosphat, carbonat. Thịt chó vừa là thực phẩm ngon, vừa là vị  thuốc tốt cho người có máu hàn._   _Nhắc  đến thịt chó là người ta nhắc đến câu: “Cầy tơ bảy món”. Nhưng ngày nay  thịt chó không chỉ dừng lại ở bảy món mà đã được biến tấu thành nhiều  món với những hương vị hấp dẫn khác nhau. Qua bàn tay chế biến khéo léo  và tâm huyết của những đầu bếp tại thịt chó Chiếu Hoa,  thực khách sẽ được  thưởng thức các món ăn có mùi thơm đặc biệt, đặc  trưng riêng mà không ở nhà hàng nào có được: hấp, chả nướng, dồi nướng,  rượu mận, thịt xào lắn, lẩu chó, xáo xương, xáo đùi, xáo chân, ... Nổi  bật nhất là món dồi và lẩu paxíu. Lẩu paxíu là món độc quyền chỉ có duy  nhất tại Chiếu Hoa Quán bởi chúng có một hương vị rất riêng, ngon lành, hấp dẫn và dậy mùi thơm nức quyến rũ đến mê hoặc._  __  _Dồi nướng_  __  _Canh đùi thật hấp dẫn_  __ _Màu  vàng ươm của thịt chó thơm lừng, sắc xanh của lá mơ, màu nâu vàng của  riềng, màu đỏ đỏ của ớt và đặc biệt màu nâu dậy mùi thơm đặc trưng của  bát mắm tôm quyện lại với nhau càng làm say  lòng thực khách sành ăn.  Thịt chó ngon không có rượu nồng nàn để nhâm nhi thì quả là thiếu sót.  Tại Chiếu Hoa Quán,  thực khách gọi rượu nếp cái hoa vàng để nhâm nhi với dồi chó, đùi nướng  hay ăn lai rai cùng lẩu paxíu thì còn gì tuyệt vời hơn._   _Có  những nhà văn ngày xưa khi thưởng thức thịt chó đã miêu tả những món  dựa mận, chả, dồi và hấp bằng những từ ngữ hay nhất trong “Miếng ngon Hà  Nội” như: “Thịt luộc đỏ tươi, bì vàng màu da đồng, đặt bên cạnh đĩa rau  húng chó; vài dĩa riềng thái mỏng tanh; chả nướng, béo ngậy, màu cánh  gián; đĩa bún trắng bong nằm cạnh những bát hầm dựa mận màu hoa sim;  những liễn xào nấu với chuối “chưa ra buồng” thái con bài; những đĩa dồi  tươi hơn hớn, miếng thì trắng, miếng thì hồng, miếng thì tím lợt, đôi  chỗ lại điểm những nhát hành xanh màu ngọc thạch... tất cả tiết ra một  mùi thơm làn lạt như mùi hoa đồng thảo lại ngồn ngộn như mùi thịt gái  tơ... xin hỏi có ai mà chịu được, không thưởng thức một hai miếng làm  duyên?” Áng văn bất hủ ấy đã góp phần làm cho món thịt chó dân dã của  Việt Nam trở thành một món ăn đặc sản mang một nét văn hóa ẩm thực tinh  tế mà buộc lòng thực khách muốn thưởng thức được trọn vẹn cái tinh tế ấy  phải học cách và biết cách._   _Chẳng thế mà Chiếu Hoa Quán  được thiết kế theo kiểu nhà sàn, bình dị, đơn sơ nhưng không kém phần  độc đáo, như đưa thực khách trở lại với không gian mang đậm nét đồng  bằng Bắc Bộ, trở về một thời quá khứ cổ truyền của dân tộc. Chỉ mộc mạc  là tường tre, vách nứa, là những sàn được trải chiếu cói hoa thật bình  dị trên không gian rộng rãi, điểm thêm những bức họa càng làm Chiếu Hoa Quán thêm phần thi vị._     _Từ  không gian của bếp, nơi chế biến thực phẩm đến các tầng lầu đều rất  sạch sẽ, tạo nên môn không gian thoáng, rộng rãi. Một không gian ấm  cúng, thân mật và giao hòa ấy mới mang đến cho thực khách cảm nhận đầy  đủ cái thú khi thưởng thức thịt chó._     _Thực khách thưởng thức thịt cho tại Chiếu Hoa Quán  sẽ hoàn toàn yên tâm về giá cả, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình của các  nhân viên. Trong tiết trời se lạnh, thực khách đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội thưởng  thức đặc sản cầy tơ tại Chiếu Hoa Quán  nhé!_ _Thông tin nổi bật tại Chiếu Hoa Quán:_ _- Nhà hàng có diện tích rộng gồm 2 tầng ._ _- Có trên 10 năm kinh nghiệm_ _- Nổi bật là món dồi nướng và lẩu paxíu (lẩu độc quyền tại_ _Chiếu Hoa Quán__  )_ _- Phục vụ tại nhà_ _- Nhận đặt tiệc liên hoan._ _- Có chỗ đển xe máy, ô tô rộng rãi._ _- Đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình._ _- Giá cả rất phải chăng._ _-  Nhà hàng chúng tôi còn có phòng đặc biệt - cách âm, hát KARAOKE chọn  bài, với dàn âm thanh hiện đại, rất phù hợp cho các bạn tổ chức tiệc,  sinh nhật,..._  
    (Từ Đường Láng rẽ vào cầu Cống Mọc cách 10m đến Quán thịt chó Chiếu Hoa) * Chiếu Hoa Quán

                      Điện thoại :  04.3858 9637
                      Địa chỉ :  Số 5 Giáp Nhất – Thanh Xuân  - Hà Nội
*

----------

